# Need 89 240sx mod help



## My240SXproject (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok well i just picked up my 89 240Sx for $400.00 (only thing it needs is a water pump  o yeah but maybe a head hope not but dont think it will.) Body is nice to only little rust.
i want to keep the standerd SOHC KA24E. I need some help finding some lower mods for it like cold air intakes, stuff like that. Nothing with big costs im not looking to build a 400 hp car im just wanting to get alittle more then the 145 it has. If anyone got any website or anything that can help thanks.

JJ


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The most cost effective mod is a CAT-back custom exhaust system. This is one mod where you'll get "seat of the pants" improvement from mid range to top end. A good pipe size is 60 mm; anything larger for an NA setup will hurt low speed torque.

Cold air intakes just make a lot of noise.


----------



## My240SXproject (Jan 8, 2009)

I Think it has a cat back already i lookd at it when i got the car and it has a magnaflow muffler on it with a tip and newer pipe going back from it to the cat so. I havent got the car started yet the dude i got it from said he startd it but it got no water he said it sounded good(comeing from a ex race car driver and datona bike racer so has to sound good lol) but i still havent got the pump installd. But thanks for the tip. what do you think would be the best muffler? i dont like the big magna flow i like more of the tuner mufflers hehe. I want a nice sound tho i want this car to be noticed.


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi.I used to be in your position,about 8 years ago.Catback exhaust is a good start,start cold air intake will give you a small increase in HP too.Magnaflow is for american cars,suggest you get rid of it and go with like,HKS,APEXi,or Greddy,and dont bother getting 3" exhaust,youll lose down pressure,get like 2.5" or 2".I suggest an Injen Technology cold air intake,wit the the cold air extension.Dont bother with a header youll jus loose some torque. Also you wanna go with an upgraded clutch,suggest a stage2 Clutchmasters,and LSD.Lower your car on some Eibach sportline springs,maybe upgrade to a better suspension ,strut bars and sway bars and upgraded shocks and struts.Well,what say ye?


----------



## My240SXproject (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i really like your ideas sound like you know what your talking about. The only thing im haveing a problem with is that i dont know how low i should take it im thinkin next size up wheels would be better also. The car rides so low how it is i dont want to bottom the basterd out all day. I like you set up tho, How do you think i should go by doing it . Like how low to take it and what not. This is my dream car and im wanting to make it so people stop to stair lol but i dont want to go crazy with it if u know what i mean.
Thanks for the help tho Im really thinkin about this setup


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

Well as far as how low to take it,it depends on the spring and shock setup or coilovers if you can afford em.Me Im used to racing on a budget,so Im always looking at whats cost effective.My 1st s13 had eibach sportline springs with a coil cut off,was like that when I bought it.It was as low as I ever cared to be.Right now Im riding on KYB AGX shocks and struts,and Eibach sportline springs, I think its like a 2" drop,thats all you really need once you slap on the body kit.BUT,if you got the money,get you a set of adjustable coilovers,and go as low as you want.Im looking for a good set myself.The s13 looks good on any size rims from 15" to 18",so take your pick.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

seriously, do a couple things here and there and save up for a swap to de or sr. dont spend a whole lot on that ka24e. its just not worth it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Now Now MajorTom. Just quietly back off with the flaming. A little criticism is OK but don't get carried away.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, this thread is done.
one bad apple spoils the bunch.


----------

